# MiniZ racing June 3rd.



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Were getting close to the big race coming up and I suspect we may see a big crowd. Hopefully we can get a mod class going since I know have a mod car. I sure could use some track time.


----------



## WT427 (May 20, 2004)

Gary said:


> I sure could use some track time.


You and me both.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Track will be similar to last weeks. Nice open flowing lines with maaaaaaybe just a little brickwall somewhere. Just got my AWD board back so I,m wrenchin now:work: See ya on the otherside


Objects in mirror are getting smaller


----------



## WT427 (May 20, 2004)

Got any pics of last week's track? Gary and I were beachbumming it.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Just spent 5 1/2 hours setting up two cars. One car to build yet!


----------



## WT427 (May 20, 2004)

I'm going to look into getting a Mod sometime this summer.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

WT427 said:


> I'm going to look into getting a Mod sometime this summer.


The one Im building now is a mod. Gonna throw the Red GT body on it.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Gary said:


> The one Im building now is a mod. Gonna throw the Red GT body on it.


How does that GT body handle compared to the Enzo? Is that a MM or RM body?

PD2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

PD2 said:


> How does that GT body handle compared to the Enzo? Is that a MM or RM body?
> 
> PD2


Its an MM. It feels ok but it sits low or something. Itll break off the studs on the steering knuckles, things. The parts that go up through the toe bar. Ill get that figured out though. Taint no thang!


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Its the narrow body designs up front. I never broke any parts but did have to glue tires to the wheels. Of course if we kept it off the wall and I do mean we there. I still have a red gt also and will run it again. I really liked the way it drove. Very neutral feel I thought. The AWD is alive and well now. Drove it around on the tile floors and it was hooked big time. Can,t imagine what it,ll feel like on RCP


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

madf1man said:


> Its the narrow body designs up front. I never broke any parts but did have to glue tires to the wheels. Of course if we kept it off the wall and I do mean we there. I still have a red gt also and will run it again. I really liked the way it drove. Very neutral feel I thought. The AWD is alive and well now. Drove it around on the tile floors and it was hooked big time. Can,t imagine what it,ll feel like on RCP


LOL!  I didnt hit a wall. Just had the body mounted wrong or something. Ill figure it out tomarrow when I finish the car up. This is Josh's old chassis and its got a really bad servo twitch. I stopped working on it at that point and will wait untill tomarrow when I am "fresher"  I saw something on the MiniZ forum about adding a screw or something to eliminate servo buzz.

Sup with the AWD? Got it fingered Freddy?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Trey, look on the underside of the GT body where the those pins stick up. Theres a couple of bumps there that are part of the mold. The pins were hitting there and actually wore the paint off. Using the trusty dremmel, I just ground those off and now I have clearance.

This car also had a real bad servo glitch. I took a little piece of fuel tubing and layed it on top of the servo pot, and wallaH! All better. 

3 different cars with 3 different set ups. Ill be taking off work early Saturday to get some much needed track and tuning time. Hope we can get a mod class going. Wes, you can borrow the GT if you wanna try running mod. What the heck? Jump in with both feet first. LOL I havent ran mod yet myself.


----------



## WT427 (May 20, 2004)

Sounds good to me man. I need all the track time I can get.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

WT427 said:


> Sounds good to me man. I need all the track time I can get.


Excellent!

Trey, you gonna run the AWD? If Christian and Jacob are willing to run mod, we should have a pretty good class.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes I,ll be running AWD with a mild mod motor.Nuthing to fast. And of course 18th also.Might even try to run 3 and go with SS mini also. Did,nt notice any bumps in that neighborhood but did note where the hood effects are attached to body. Did not mount it on chassis though and look real hard. See ya,ll Sat for a good ole fashion can of fun

sike!!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

madf1man said:


> Yes I,ll be running AWD with a mild mod motor.Nuthing to fast. And of course 18th also.Might even try to run 3 and go with SS mini also. Did,nt notice any bumps in that neighborhood but did note where the hood effects are attached to body. Did not mount it on chassis though and look real hard. See ya,ll Sat for a good ole fashion can of fun
> 
> sike!!


Its all about the fun bro! Run all 3. We can figure something out as far as running the computer.

sike!!


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Anyone be willing to loan me out a car for this race? Sounds like fun!!

-Ron


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Which race? This weekends club race or the big race at the end of June? This weekend I could,nt have anything ready but I could by the end of June for sure.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

GoFaster said:


> Anyone be willing to loan me out a car for this race? Sounds like fun!!
> 
> -Ron


If you woulda spoke up a day earlier Ron, I could of hooked ya up. I have an idea though. If you really want to run, I could run stock only and you can use Dannys old VDS car. I have it set up for mod, but if you want to run stock I can throw a Speedy05 in it. It wouldnt bother me a bit to only run 1 class if we can get another racer. Plus, youve done me a favor before!


----------



## WT427 (May 20, 2004)

Gary said:


> If you woulda spoke up a day earlier Ron, I could of hooked ya up. I have an idea though. If you really want to run, I could run stock only and you can use Dannys old VDS car. I have it set up for mod, but if you want to run stock I can throw a Speedy05 in it. It wouldnt bother me a bit to only run 1 class if we can get another racer. Plus, youve done me a favor before!


That's not right man. Let him borrow the GT. I'd rather only run 1 class if it means you'll be able to run your new Mod.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

O Bald One, you were just looking at the pile of minis in my house. You can run the Diablo, it's a FET car, so whatever class that puts you in. I'll give you a call this evening.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Trey, I am talking about this saturday. I have some free time and nothing much to do. Maybe play some golf if this doesn't work out. Gary, thanks, I will check it out.

Chris, anything sounds good. I have to check if I can get an am module for my M11. Yes, I saw your cars and it looked like fun.

I will be racing offroad that afternoon at K&M. I gave my fiance's brother an electric offroad car and I am bringing him to race. Maybe I can bring him to see the mini's also.

Chris, do you think that your Diablo can handle going fast? I don't think it is used to it. lol

Thanks again guys,
GoSlower (that's for you Chris)


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

My Diablo can definitely handle going fast, I drive it fast all the time. It's the corners I have trouble with. You can always use one of the stock radios if you have to.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Excellent. Were all set.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Im bored! 

I allways procrastanate working on my car and then hurry up and work on it the day before raceday. Seems like I allways had something to do, just didnt feel like doing it. Right now I have 3 cars all pretty and shiney and ready to go, now I feel like I have nothing to do. lol

Maybe Ill go and order some useless eye candy that I really dont need. Cycle my batteries or something. LOL


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Have you waxed the bodies yet for improved arrow dynamics?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

madf1man said:


> Have you waxed the bodies yet for improved arrow dynamics?


No, but I thought about adding roller bearings on the exterior of the bodys so when I hit the walls, the car will just roll off! :slimer:


----------



## WT427 (May 20, 2004)

Gary said:


> No, but I thought about adding roller bearings on the exterior of the bodys so when I hit the walls, the car will just roll off! :slimer:


Order me a set of those too while your at it.:cheers::rotfl:


----------



## darrin (Apr 21, 2006)

Go Faster,
I have a module for an M8. I will bring it with me, and you can use it if it's the same.

d


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

You wanna run D?


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

How,s the moo,s?


----------



## darrin (Apr 21, 2006)

I'm gonna run 1/18th. I think Roland is going to be there also, and he is running 1/18th. I know he is think about getting a Mini Z AWD too.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

darrin said:


> I'm gonna run 1/18th. I think Roland is going to be there also, and he is running 1/18th. I know he is think about getting a Mini Z AWD too.


Shweet!


----------



## darrin (Apr 21, 2006)

Madf1man,
After I left there on Saturday, I didn't get home until Sunday night. I had to put one down and she had a 2 month old calf. The guy who came and help me move the cows bought all of them and the hay I had left and leased the land. Sooooooooo, I am cowless, and that's a relief. Hopefully all will go well this weekend, and I can finish. Roland and I may come out Friday evening. I know I need all the practice I can get.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Poor cow, I,m an animal lover man. I guess its a load off ya for awhile now until your ready again. See ya Fri or Sat,


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

darrin said:


> Go Faster,
> I have a module for an M8. I will bring it with me, and you can use it if it's the same.
> 
> d


thank you sir. I appreciate it.

-Ron


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

GoFaster said:


> thank you sir. I appreciate it.
> 
> -Ron


You need batteries or anything bro?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

I have batteries and tires and all that shidnit that he can use. I'll be at the riding stables with the Littlest Princess so I won't be using them.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

I have batteries, and I guess Cristian or Joe will have some tires for sale if I need them.

I am going to play a round of disc golf before I come, when are you guys starting?

Chris, I will give you a buzz this afternoon.

Thanks Guys,
Ron


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

No problem Ron. I have caller ID, so I won't answer. Ha ha ha ha ha ha.


----------



## WT427 (May 20, 2004)

Trey usually opens around 10 for practice, races usually around 12.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

I,ll be about 9am Ron if you get thru early. Be sure to wear your disk golf outfit.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Got the ok from my boss to leave work early. LOL! Ill be waiting on ya Trey!


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

I,ll get there even earlier. About 8:30, got some stuff to do on my cars and help Darrin build a batt back. I,m bringin the big iron and I got connectors.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Ill be leaving work at 8:30.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

In all of the 12 years of racing RC cars, I dont think I *ever *got tired of driving. I got worn out today! 

What a turn out, what a good time! 5 classes. WoW! And the competetion trips me out. There are some really good drivers running these cars. My cars were on rails today, and I was driving pretty good, but still had to get the bump up from the "B". I like that! 

Thanks Trey! You have a great place to race.


----------



## WT427 (May 20, 2004)

In all of the 12 years of racing RC cars, I dont think I *ever *got tired of driving. I got worn out today! 

What a turn out, what a good time! 5 classes. WoW! And the competetion trips me out. There are some really good drivers running these cars. My cars were on rails today, and I was driving pretty good, but still had to get the bump up from the "B". I like that! 

Thanks Trey! You have a great place to race.
__________________
*Owner of the fan, that is all the rage! *

That sig line is cracking me up. LOL. I'll have one before the next race.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

My fan is "Dialed" 

Now I have to pimp it out with RC stickers.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes that was a very nice crowd. We had 20 entries with 13 racers. I was not prepared!!! I,ll be ready next time. Posting results a little later on today. I JUST got thru tearing down the track. I was to tired lastnight. Good side of it I had some private test and tune this morning for about an hour. I,m on to the next race!!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

The AWD is definitly looking better! I was thinking about getting one, but watching yall in 1/18th, I just may save my pennies and get one.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Wes.

http://www.hircr.com/Final%20Results%2006-04-2006.htm

Look at the B main times. You can learn something here. Look at the individual lap times. Consistancy is the key. Your getting better though. Ease up on the throttle a little bit when entering the turns, and go as slow as needed to avoid the walls and you will be alot faster. I know thats hard to do. LOL. Im still bad about my throttle control, but when I think about it, I use less throttle, and go faster.


----------

